# The Good Cherry



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

why are we the good cherry coffee & tea? well, most people would be shocked to learn that before it is picked, processed, shipped half way around the world, and roasted, coffee is a cherry!

we use something that may be considered a little different.

the clover utilizes an innovative Vacuum-Press™ technology, which borrows from two traditional methods considered best for brewing filtered coffee: the French-press and the vacuum brewer. the clover has a much shorter brew time, but the quality&#8230;

More...


----------

